# Help identify this DASZ Soil please ?



## henkt (Mar 15, 2007)

*Help identify this DAZS Soil please ?*

Hi

One of the LFS in my area in Cape Town, South Africa imports a lot of their equipment, food and substrates from the East (China & Taiwan primarily). They have many superbly set-up planted tanks and they use a substrate made by DAZS, which is a round, granular, processed soil, about 4mm in size. It comes in a few colours, like brown, dark brown and black. Other than telling me it is a "good substrate", the LFS have not been able to give me more information (may be a result of the Chinese owner's limited English vocabulary) and I have not been able to find any references on the internet.

I am attaching pictures of the bag (front & back) and I am hoping that someone has come across this, or that one of the members could possibly translate the writing on the bag. I hope the pictures are clear enough, if not, I can post others.

Looking forward to your assistance with this !

Henkt


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Check this out 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/27265-stealthy-tank-journey-discovery-56k-warning.html


----------



## henkt (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanx, Freemann

That much I got from the LFS as well, they work with long tweezers and move their plants very carefully, because any disturbance causes cloudiness that takes about 10 days to clear completely. I just liked the look of the soil on their established tanks, it does degrade a bit, but they use only this and no substrate cover. I thought it would provide a nice contrast in one of my tanks, so will give it a go as part of the aquascape. I was just hoping I could get some more technical info on it.

Henkt


----------

